

Meteor / Node.js Application Hosting Service running on Digital Ocean - 0stanislav
http://stackful-dev.com/deploying-meteor-apps-on-stackful-io.html

======
0stanislav
You can learn more about the service on the home page - <http://stackful.io>.
There's a short video introduction that might be helpful.

------
baxyp
What is that demo app you deploy on the video?

~~~
0stanislav
The placeholder app that comes with the stack is TodoMVC [1] and the one used
to demonstrate git deploy setup after that is Telescope [2].

[1] <https://github.com/addyosmani/todomvc> [2]
<https://github.com/SachaG/Telescope>

------
Baipac
Do you support websockets?

~~~
hdeshev
(Stackful.io developer here)

Yes, thanks to the websocket support that landed in recent Nginx releases.

